

The Hardest Parts of Programming - kristopolous
http://qaa.ath.cx/The5HardestThings.html

======
fasouto
Link it's not working for me, here's the google cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://qaa.ath.cx/The5HardestThings.html&hl=es&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

~~~
kristopolous
It was under pretty heavy load ... should be ok now.

------
biagiop1986
Nice, nice article. One thing I don't agree with: micro-optimizations have
their field of existence. In GPU programming (CUDA C on nVidia devices, not to
mention OpenCL) they're pretty much important! Compilers are so dumb that you
get different performance when addressing shared memory with an unsigned long
or an unsigned int... I hope this will stop very soon, by the way! :-)

~~~
kristopolous
Indeed! In the introduction I talked about how there was that one-percenter of
programmers who know-better-than-the-rest and can majestically out-smart the
compiler every time.

I assume that those people know what they are doing and don't need to read
this!

This was for the rest of us.

------
fogus
Interestingly, this could also be the 5 most important parts of programming as
well.

------
agumonkey
I loved the xorg bit ! And all the following actually.

------
swwwfactory
I think author miss "Initiation" stage (part)

